# 맺지 못한대도 후회하지 않죠



## 82riceballs

Hi all! 

I was wondering what is the meaning of 맺다 in the following line from the song 인연 (link for lyrics):
맺지 못한대도 후회하지 않죠
영원한건 없으니까


Naver gives me a few explanations, but they don't seem to make sense in this context. 
My best guess would be that the singer is trying to say 인연을 맺다 but I'm not sure...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jakartaman

Your guess is correct. It implies 인연을 맺다.

맺지 못한대도 후회하지 않죠.
Even if it turns out that our love wasn't meant to be, I won't regret.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks again )


----------

